# Vote for the First Hybrid Pansy Flower Color Debuting September 1st!



## Justin (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey everyone!

Are you ready for a super LIGHTNING ROUND of voting for the next hybrid flower in The Bell Tree's Shop?! I hope you are because there's no time left to stall! This should have been up over a week ago, but uh, the Fair happened and there were other more important things to do!

So here we are with a speedy poll before September rolls around. As a reminder, we are currently in a year-long process now of introducing the first hybrid flower collectibles to the Shop. Every two months, we'll be hosting a poll to determine which hybrid flower to release first of every type. The winning color of each poll will go on to be released as the newest flower in the next month.

For the next 4 or so days, you can vote for the chosen Pansy Hybrid flower to be introduced on September 1st alongside the existing common Pansies. Just place your vote in the poll above. And when you place that vote, let's not forget that Pink already won last time.......

Remember that this is also your last chance to pick up any of the Cosmos in the Shop right now before they disappear next month.

See you on September 1st!


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2017)

More pink please.


----------



## Laudine (Aug 28, 2017)

Blue is the true answer to everything, including pansy color.

And blue roses too please and thank you


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 28, 2017)

I voted blue, always been a big fan of blue pansies in-game.


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 28, 2017)

purple all the way!!!!!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 28, 2017)

Blue is my fav in game, if only there were pink pansies.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 28, 2017)

down with orange

blue and purple only


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 28, 2017)

*BLUE* ... like everything else in my life right now
But, seriously, it is the best colour (for roses too)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 28, 2017)

btw, my pitch to make all the orange hybrids limited halloween collectibles is still open

with maybe the blacks too


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 28, 2017)

blue i would actually want... don't ruin this other people


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

Sad that purple is so low right meow... I NEED IT FOR MY AESTHETIC! (Also it's legit my fave flower ever!)


----------



## Murray (Aug 28, 2017)

raffling away some old rare collectibles to people who vote orange ^^


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2017)

Justin said:


> This should have been up over a week ago, but uh, the Fair happened and there were other more important things to do!



Transmation: you forgot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

Orange guys.. orange!

'kay purple would be cool too but tbh we have so much pink man


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2017)

it would be hard to guess what colour I voted for amirite

Of course I voted purple! Purple collectibles need to be a thing. But I'd be happy with blue too ^^


----------



## Aquari (Aug 28, 2017)

I want a purple one, even tho I won't be able to afford it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

If y'all don't vote blue I'm gonna  hurt you.

Just saying.


----------



## Feunard (Aug 28, 2017)

I voted for blue pansies, which are among my favourite flowers in this game. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 28, 2017)

id like blue or purple c:


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 28, 2017)

Voted purple, but wouldn't mind blue winning.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 28, 2017)

TEAM PURP!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> TEAM PURP!



If blue doesn't win I'm quitting life.


----------



## Verecund (Aug 28, 2017)

Blue is my favourite colour, pansies are my favourite flower, and blue pansies are just the best. Blue must win!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 28, 2017)

can't go wrong with any of these...

btw 162 of the pink cosmos have been sold; how many voted in that one like 500 people or sumthin?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

I voted purple because it'd look pretty, but blue is cool as well.  I won't care which one wins.


----------



## Amilee (Aug 28, 2017)

PURPLE pls :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> can't go wrong with any of these...
> 
> btw 162 of the pink cosmos have been sold; how many voted in that one like 500 people or sumthin?



^This! We should have pre-orders as votes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

Verecund said:


> Blue is my favourite colour, pansies are my favourite flower, and blue pansies are just the best. Blue must win!



YES!

BPUE MUST PROSPER


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2017)

blue or purple..... my heart has never been so torn

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> can't go wrong with any of these...
> 
> btw 162 of the pink cosmos have been sold; how many voted in that one like 500 people or sumthin?



okay but consider: they cost 300 tbt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

Bcat said:


> blue or purple..... my heart has never been so torn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly.  The two Pink Hybrid Cosmos I ever owned were gifts from friends because they're just too expensive.  I gave away my extra, too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Exactly.  The two Pink Hybrid Cosmos I ever owned were gifts from friends because they're just too expensive.  I gave away my extra, too.



Yeah, mine's a gift that I would like to display and it actually fits my "garden" so i don't mind it, but yeah I don't think I'd buy a random color myself.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 28, 2017)

*votes for most popular poll option*

But blue is better than the rest of the colors, for me. I don't really like purple cause it's kinda plain. And I don't like orange.


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 28, 2017)

Awww.. I got excited for this because orange pansies are my fav flower in game, but everyone is voting for blue. ;-;

Blue pansies are really nice too but I loooove the orange ones..

..Add all of them pls? Staff?....Staff??


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks at signature and avatar....Yeah blue would be kinda lit.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 28, 2017)

I love how orange almost never wins lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 28, 2017)

haven't these nubs ever heard of the green pansy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> I love how orange almost never wins lol



Orange flowers just aren't as cute as the brighter ones to most people.


----------



## Flare (Aug 28, 2017)

Disappointed lol I like Orange Pansies the most.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Orange flowers just aren't as cute as the brighter ones to most people.



pfft orange can be as colorful. but yeah i'd love an orange one this time, it's always like.. pink pink pink we need a change tbh


----------



## Mash (Aug 28, 2017)

Blue.  Let's goooo!  Gonna stock up on 'em.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 28, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Blue is the true answer to everything, including pansy color.
> 
> And blue roses too please and thank you



Blue is the only answer to pansies, we all know black roses are the best.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 28, 2017)

Ooh, exactly 100 votes (at the time I'm posting this)


----------



## Chicha (Aug 28, 2017)

I voted for orange cause it's a pretty color.

To all these people dissing orange:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes! Blue is still winning!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> okay but consider: they cost 300 tbt.


I would sell my soul to get a blue pansy.

Luckily I have nothing better to spend my tbt on


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2017)

I doubt my friends will buy me a hybrid this time around, so I'll have to shell out 300 TBT to buy that pansy.  Even though it's expensive, I can't resist the urge to buy a new collectible in the Shop.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 28, 2017)

Why does everyone hate orange?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Why does everyone hate orange?



Cause blue is beast.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I doubt my friends will buy me a hybrid this time around, so I'll have to shell out 300 TBT to buy that pansy.  Even though it's expensive, I can't resist the urge to buy a new collectible in the Shop.



Even though I'd love purple more than blue, I'd still love to get 6 of them to fill up a row of collectibles 

Orange pansies aren't too bad either actually now that I think of it...


----------



## N a t (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't believe that purple isn't winnin'. Y'all is heathens. MHMmMmMmMmmmm~


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 28, 2017)

Blue Forever!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2017)

i vote orange


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 29, 2017)

orange was best cosmos.  now y'all doomed orange to a life of rejection...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would sell my soul to get a blue pansy.


I would sell my soul for a purple pansy if I had a soul


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 29, 2017)

This is what I feel about the new hybrids.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> This is what I feel about the new hybrids.


Same lol

Blue is winning by like 35 votes right now.
If blue is still in the lead when the poll closes I'm seriously gonna cry.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Aug 29, 2017)

Blue for the win (though im gonna save my bells for the chance that someday jacobs ladders or gold roses get added)


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Purple pansies are the best pansies.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2017)

C'mon purple!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2017)

Finally made up my mind and voted purple. But I'll be perfectly fine when blue eventually wins.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 29, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Finally made up my mind and voted purple. But I'll be perfectly fine when blue eventually wins.



Honestly purple might pull through, either way i'll be fine but idk I feel like blue would look so cool!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 29, 2017)

GIVE ME ALL OF THEM.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 29, 2017)

I have to vote for more purple collectibles.


----------



## boring (Aug 29, 2017)

p u r p l e


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 30, 2017)

Orange fits the season best...but purple and blue are so pretty >.<
I'm sleeping on it for a night


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 30, 2017)

I voted blue.

(Orange should've won the cosmo vote. Or black.)


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 30, 2017)

I know I was sad about orange losing, but after breeding some blue pansies in-game, they've grown on me.

I'm saving up for one now. Hype!!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 30, 2017)

Give me a sec while I rig this vote so purple wins.

TEAMPURP4LYFE


----------



## leenaby (Aug 30, 2017)

I love all the color choices but went with Orange because it's my favorite but if Blue wins, I don't mind! It's a great color for roses too in all honesty apart from yellow, pink, white, and red. xD


----------



## kayleee (Aug 31, 2017)

Purple or ban me


----------



## pikopika (Aug 31, 2017)

I love the color of the blue pansies! While I have orange pansies, the blue hue just stands out even during late at night.

Here's a picture of them: http://imgur.com/sW2E4Qd


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like blue will win  too bad, orange & purple suckers


----------



## piske (Aug 31, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Looks like blue will win  too bad, orange & purple suckers



WOOT GO BLUEEE!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 31, 2017)

I just wanted variety in hybrid colours rip... I have a feeling blue roses will win whenever that may be, and blue violets are the only hybrid violets. :y
I actually wanted blue roses, but just because of this I'm not gonna vote for them anymore when the time comes.


----------



## MegaStriker (Aug 31, 2017)

Blue is my favorite color! I just had to choose it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome! Blue pansy shall prosper!


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Aug 31, 2017)

Purple has always been my preference! ^-^


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> I just wanted variety in hybrid colours rip... I have a feeling blue roses will win whenever that may be, and blue violets are the only hybrid violets. :y
> I actually wanted blue roses, but just because of this I'm not gonna vote for them anymore when the time comes.



I thought for sure we'd get blue roses too. But after this, I'm thinking maybe black roses or even gold! I really hope they do gold when the time comes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

I tend to love blue flowers in general, so when there's a poll for hybrids I almost always vote blue. Blue roses, blue violets, blue pansies...


Though I think a gold rose collectible would be pretty cool!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 31, 2017)

It's too bad these are so expensive... I'd rather buy video game stuff, but these are neat.


----------



## blindPersecutor (Aug 31, 2017)

I voted orange but I love blue too. I'm happy we're going to get blue pansies ^^


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 31, 2017)

Ahh, that's more like it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Purple or ban me



Well if you insist


----------



## Laudine (Aug 31, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Ahh, that's more like it.



Now now, you're cool and all, but mess with blue and you're messing with ME

*THIS MEANS FIGHT*


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 31, 2017)

The blue ones look like frozen butterflies and I did NOT sign up for butterfly cruelty.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 31, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Now now, you're cool and all, but mess with blue and you're messing with ME
> 
> *THIS MEANS FIGHT*



be careful Laudine--
did you know that Oblivia received 291 reward coins from her teachers for good behavior in school??  
don't let that fool ya-- she carries them everywhere with her in a big jar even to this day and has built up huge muscles as a result!  (plus the jar could be used as a weapon too....)


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 31, 2017)

I already told you clowns that I broke into an arcade and hulk smashed the cabinets with a crowbar to get those tokens.  They're authentic vintage game tokens from the 80's and definitely NOT good behavior reward coins.

Jeez oh Petes.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I thought for sure we'd get blue roses too. But after this, I'm thinking maybe black roses or even gold! I really hope they do gold when the time comes.



Yeah, idk though everyone just love blue, and I mean I do too but I prefer to have a variety of stuff. I'm gonna vote for black roses i think... depends on how the other hybrids though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I literally have a dress with purple pansies on it because I love them that much, I intend to have a tattoo of some purple pansies someday as well. DO THIS FOR ME!


----------

